# HEY NY'rs, what about this?



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm glad!!! I'm tired of going to my country house in the Catskills only to smell burining plastic and garbage. I'm sure all the locals can afford to pay $1/bag to have the garbage picked up weekly.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'm glad!!! I'm tired of going to my country house in the Catskills only to smell burining plastic and garbage. I'm sure all the locals can afford to pay $1/bag to have the garbage picked up weekly.


a dollar a bag, more like 40 bucks a month and i'm already paying 10 grand a year in taxes city boy! not to mention most dumps are getting to the point were they are just about charging you by the ounce for what you bring in your p/u truck. it's city people like you crying about having to smell burning garbage that puts the cash burden on us locals. stay home!


----------



## glessmanr (Nov 2, 2007)

Exactly what does your desire to burn your garbage have to do with bow hunting?


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

you have to be from NY to understand. the DEC is the same gov org that has been doing a poor job of regulating our fishing and hunting. now in the name of global warming they want to jam another law down our throats, on top of making it almost impossible to shoot anything bigger than a 4 piont buck in most of the state.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Now to the city person this may seem like a good idea, but out in the central NY woods, some areas do not have pickup of trash. Strange as it sounds they do not have the services like the big city folk are use to, so every other month I take x number of bags of glass, alum and other recycle items to the dump. I do burn paper in a burn barrel on my own land.

Now for the DEC we in central NY seem to have concerns with the DEC. 

First lets talk about thr major flood two years ago, why the big flood problems, was due to the DEC requires all towns or land owners to get special permits to keep small streams open from being overgrown or with dirt from the mountain being washed into the streams... they caused so many permits not to be allowed when we had the big rains , plus the snow melt off. it washed out many farms and bridges in the area.

They sure can come up with telling a lot of folk how to do there job. 

But the DEC sure has not in my own feeling done a good job with the deer herd. Too many year after year party permits. Sell those lic to get a doe permit, go to a new system that seems to give everyone a buck permit for every type of lic such as gun, BP, and bow, keep shooting till there is nothing left to build a herd with. Then keep saying we have the same amount of total deer... yes they do a heck of a job, setup meeing with the hunters and then take no action to work with us to get our suggestions implemented.

Yes Sir the DEC is sure a good govt business.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

sweet old bill said:


> Now to the city person this may seem like a good idea, but out in the central NY woods, some areas do not have pickup of trash. Strange as it sounds they do not have the services like the big city folk are use to, so every other month I take x number of bags of glass, alum and other recycle items to the dump. I do burn paper in a burn barrel on my own land.
> 
> Now for the DEC we in central NY seem to have concerns with the DEC.
> 
> ...


this is exactly what i am talking about. i find it really hard to believe that a few burn barrels on private land every sqaure mile or so, burning once or maybe twice a week mostly paper or cardboard are burning a hole in the ozone. i also find the DEC's 2007 deer harvest report to be a load of BS also. and after watching or deer herd reduced in the last 4 years to where you can spend days on end in the woods and not see a single deer, and then see these salami's (DEC)continue to give out record numbers of doe permits has to get you wondering about anything they tell you.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

lets face it only in new york could you have and avid anti hunter in charge of the dec wich regulates hunting to bad they didn't get him with spitzer so burning is just the tip of the iceburg and it will be the citidiote that ends it all


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Now it does blow my mind that a anti-hunter based on his past action was put in charge of the DEC, and yes I supported and helped our new gov in his election.

By the way how is the hunting at Stewart field bigbuckdn ? I use to live about 4 miles away from there in good old orange county. I was a member of walden rod and gun club ? 

Now one of my own hot issue with the DEC is there crys that if they have no info and or bad info that how the deer herd gets in trouble. I suggested and had many other hunters support my suggestrion was to have a 5 minute adder to when you get your lic, that asks about 15 questions, to give the dec real time info of your prior hunting season, if you did not hunt the prior year you just go to getting the online lic. But if you hunted it would ask you what areas you hunted, how many deer on a average day you would see, did you take a deer and what it was, what was the kill made with bow or gun or BP...during the season how many days were you afield and hunted....seems this would give the DEC the info they need to make decisions on the number of permits they should allow. 

I also am in favor on going back to just one buck per lic year, not the take one with each lic you buy and I also do not like that people now can sign over to another there open tags. I have seen on some weekends a total of 15 trucks full of hunters pull up , unload the 30 + hunters and then push a drive were if it brown it went down. I just feel this gives hunting a bad rep and also does not help with our deer herd.

At 66 years old I just want there to be a deer herd for my gradson to enjoy the hunting as I have in my years in the woods. I now for the most part sit out with a bow in my hand, pass on most deer. But I also can no longer tree stand hunt due to a bad back and leg, so most of the deer are safe with me in the woods.

Bill


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

*hmmm*

Good job there bill aruging your point....maybe you should run for office . Either way I burn my papers, recycle the junk, and pay for the rest. properly doing I have here a family of 4 and we got one large bag maybe every week. So its not bad but yes it sucks! Have some ever seen the OLD farm area back in the woods, or alng the old rock walls. If you have than you understand it. However they everting else was reused some how. Well I am getting down off the soap box now. Thanks for the post bill. And thanks for the feather fletching help in the past.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

sits in trees said:


> a dollar a bag, more like 40 bucks a month and i'm already paying 10 grand a year in taxes city boy! not to mention most dumps are getting to the point were they are just about charging you by the ounce for what you bring in your p/u truck. it's city people like you crying about having to smell burning garbage that puts the cash burden on us locals. stay home!


I'm in the middle of nowhere in Broome county and there are 2 guys who pick up garbage. One guy charges $1/bag and the "expensive" guy charges $16.20/month. Even if you have tp pay $40/month - pay it! The people who come up from the city for some fresh air don't want to smell your garbage. If you're paying 10k a year in taxes (what do you own, 1000 acres?) you can afford another $40/month.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

I hear ya sitsintrees. Its just another stupid rule to make it feel like we dont have the fredom we should have. They control so many little things that they have no right controlling.
I dont mind smelling paper burning, or a little plastic for that matter.
City hunter should go back to the city,


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

i feel bad for you NY'ers. i have a friend in Chataqua county and there taxes are outragious. also you are being run by the big city. all of there decisions are made thinking of the popullated south, when most of your state is barend farm land and mountains.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Cityhunter346 in Broome county, I lived there till I retired from IBM Endicott out in Vestal center and yes at that time I had my trash picked up.

BUt when I moved to were I lived for the past 10 years out in god country of North Pharsalia there was no pickup. I moved to our new house that is on the road next tro my girl and her husband in Delware county near Oneonta and we again have big city pickup.

But I also see some areas out in the woods that seem to be more than a eye sore, it seems when you see one of those places, trash is all over, when a item breaks down they never get rid of the item, from a old car, to last friday night beer cans. I do think town should have a law that require the land owner to take care of their land and not lower my land value of my land thru there neglect.

I will now end my soap box on the subject.

Bill


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

sweet old bill said:


> Now it does blow my mind that a anti-hunter based on his past action was put in charge of the DEC, and yes I supported and helped our new gov in his election.
> 
> By the way how is the hunting at Stewart field bigbuckdn ? I use to live about 4 miles away from there in good old orange county. I was a member of walden rod and gun club ?
> 
> ...


not sure about stewart, but have heard alot of complaints about deer numbers from hunters in northern orange. ulster county, the shawangunk ridge and minnewaska are pretty poor, and these used to be real hot spots. hunters over in sullivan have been complaining about low numbers for 5 years now.
the detailed questioner about sightings and days out sounds like a good idea. i hunted very hard this last bow, rifle, and muzzle season and can count the number of deer i've seen on one hand, and only one small 6 buck.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> I'm in the middle of nowhere in Broome county and there are 2 guys who pick up garbage. One guy charges $1/bag and the "expensive" guy charges $16.20/month. Even if you have tp pay $40/month - pay it! The people who come up from the city for some fresh air don't want to smell your garbage. If you're paying 10k a year in taxes (what do you own, 1000 acres?) you can afford another $40/month.


i'll put some special goodies in my burn barrel for you next time your up spunky. and yes we locals give a real crap about what you don't wanna smell when your up here.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not sure...but I think(at least in my neck of the woods just north of broome County)we can't burn because of the very dry spring we have had.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

sits in trees said:


> i'll put some special goodies in my burn barrel for you next time your up spunky. and yes we locals give a real crap about what you don't wanna smell when your up here.


You should give a crap...it's us city boys that keep a lot of these junk towns in business. With the money we spend on hunting, fly fishing and in the local businesses you should be glad to have us. When you drive down the road next time...look at how the locals keep their property and how us city people keep ours. Be sure to report back and tell us what you see.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I sure do care about city folk that come into the area. I once was a city guy from Paramus NJ, I now have leved in the upstate area for about 35 years. NOw with a small archery shop I can always use new business so I try to cater to my local and city hunter both by having hours that are if I am home I am open and that means if you are coming in to hunt on a friday night and some how you close the car or truck door on your bow and arrows and need help at 9 pm, I am a call away and I will open the shop to get you going with new arrows or whatever to keep the dream weekend of getting that big buck.


Now as far as keeping places neat and clean, I try my best to keep my placed in repair and neat. Now we all know that in the city you have neat and cared for places and also some places that I would not want to stop to take a dump in. So lets not have name calling etc. 

I am sure you have problems with bure barrel and the smell, but again I am sure you also would have a problem with the farmer down the road from me who loves on the windy days, when the winds is blowing into my backyard as I am going to put a steak on the grill to take his liquid you know what ( cow xxxx) and spray it on the field across the road from me. 

But that life and we all had better lean how to get along out in the woods. Or you may have problems with the local folk, it is better to be a big man and just let it go.

Bill


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

cityhunter346 said:


> You should give a crap...it's us city boys that keep a lot of these junk towns in business. With the money we spend on hunting, fly fishing and in the local businesses you should be glad to have us. When you drive down the road next time...look at how the locals keep their property and how us city people keep ours. Be sure to report back and tell us what you see.


what kind of meds are you on? go see your M.D. and have them adjusted.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Sits.......*



sits in trees said:


> what kind of meds are you on? go see your M.D. and have them adjusted.


Give him a break.....after all he IS stuck out in the WILDS of Broome County....
City......Chenango Sullivan and Ulster have parts of them that make Broome look metropolitan.......you are not all that out there. And there is a lot of the state that make those places look tame.
After all, you looked to upstate as a better place to go.........but it ain't all roses. Please don't try to change what you love so much.
Open burns are not contained, burn barrels are........kinda simple really.
Bill......you got a lot of Norwich/Hamilton do gooders drivin up your road to tell you you can't burn......I don't.....but I am in the burgeoning metropolis of Cincy......where they just burn at night........0 fires so far...keep the faith rural friend.
Question......why is it so much better to pollute one concentrated area with a landfill, than to ease the environmental impact by allowing nature to take care of it in smaller , less concentrated areas.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> look at how the locals keep their property and how us city people keep ours.


Yeah - the hood is such a nice clean, friendly place.

Steve


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

cityhunter346 said:


> . When you drive down the road next time...look at how the locals keep their property and how us city people keep ours.


thats just it, you have to because you live in the city!, out here in the sticks whose gonna tell us what to do? i live in tioga county and the sanitation service is okay, we have a dumpster that they dump every week. with 6 family members and a pool business it fills up pretty fast.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

I would think the problem is not the burn barrel itself It's the people who abuse the burning by burning waste that should not be burned. I can undestand people not wanting to smell burning plastic in reality it's not good to be breathing in.If people did what there suppose to there would not be a problem.Next is going to be the outside wood furnaces which I do not have a problem with during the winter months when you have your windows closed.Spring summer and fall they should not be allowed to be on unless you have enough property for the smoke to break down alot.Nothing worse then enjoying a nice breeze and Bam the inside of your house smells like smoke. But then again it's NY make laws because a select few are idiots


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

In all NY State as a whole is in a bad situation. ALbany is run predominantly by NYC. That personally disgusts me. They are two different worlds. What we need to be doing is writing our state legislatuure. They make the laws they represent us. Get this guy out of the DEC and get more upstaters in Albany

www.congress.org


----------

